# Opinions on Aluminum dog box



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

In my quest to purchase a new dog box, I have searched every possible avenue that I can think of looking for what I want/need within a reasonable price arena and with all other things considered, ie size, quality etc, etc.

Anyway, I found this on Ebay and was wundrin' if a few of you folks you have experience with metal boxes could take a look-see and give an opinion. I have had good luck with many other items purchased over Ebay, especially training equipment (ecollars, bird launcher, etc), but having no experience to judge what the quality and/or feasability of such a box would be. I'm just lookin' for a little guidance.

Also, if anyone has any other sugestions - I'm all ears.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2342003310&category=20745


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The lack of insulation would bother me (hot in summer, cold in winter). I have a 3 hole in the bed box that has 4 inches of styrofoam insulation in the roof and 1 1/4 inches in the side walls.

But, for the price it looks OK


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

*dog box*

I have looked at this box at a wildlife show. It is well built, but I passed on it because of lack of insulation. Don't know what part of the country you live in. I live in South GA and it gets plenty hot down here. So, the type of or lack of ventilation was another reason for not buying one. By the time you pay freight, add a few more $$ and get an insulated box. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

*dog box*

I missed your location. You really need a box with insulation.


----------

